# Ricoma MT1502 opinion



## Cuca (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am about to buy ricoma mt1502 and I would like to ask for your opinion. It is a great investment for me and I would like everything to go well. What do you think about this machine and ricoma brand? Thank you very much everyone and I hope you can help me. A big greeting, Cecilia.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

All I know about Ricoma is:

Ricoma is an brand made special for USA,is an made in China machine.
As all Chinese machines,are Tajima copies.
One of my customer has an 2 heads Ricoma from one year,and no big problem.
Last year I "open" the machine to grease,oil, check,... and look well made.
Anyway look if in your area you have service for this machine.

I don t know if an Chinese machine is an good option for start.
You can find an second hand Tajima,an model that is still in the current production,or new one.
Sure the price is different!


----------



## Cuca (Feb 6, 2018)

Thak you very much dgeorge! 

The problem is that I live in Uruguay and almost there are no used machines for sale. Tajima do not sell here, you would have to import it. They are happy but at a very high price.
And what do you think about the quality of the stitch?

Thanks again and greetings.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy is an good machine !
Sure,the prices for Tajima,Barudan,Happy are 2-3 tmes bigger than Ricoma,depends of area and dealer.
Anyway ,no matter what decision you make,be sure you have service in your area.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

dgeorge said:


> Happy is an good machine !
> Sure,the prices for Tajima,Barudan,Happy are 2-3 tmes bigger than Ricoma,depends of area and dealer.
> Anyway ,no matter what decision you make,be sure you have service in your area.


 Hello Cuca I can talk about ricoma, because I have 2 , I have one single head and the MT1502(2 heads)
Machine are great, I hear always people talk about tajima or melco or happy, for the price you pay for tajima, you can buy 2 ricoma and honestly is not different in the output quality, Ricoma is make in china, but all the parts are make in japan and others country.
2- the tech support are great, this people are really good, they will be there for you 100%
si tiene pregunta me puede mandar in email
[email protected]


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Dear Edward,

In my first post I wrote this:

One of my customer has an 2 heads Ricoma from one year,and no big problem.
Last year I "open" the machine to grease,oil, check,... and look well made.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From around 15 years I use spare parts from China for Tajima,Barudan and Chinese machines,and I do not have problems with quality.
In Romania are many Chinese machines,all work and make income.
An friend of mine has 4 Richpeace machines and one Barudan,and he told me :

Maybe once or twice on year I need Barudan quality !

But not all the people love Chinese machines !


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

edward1210 said:


> Hello Cuca I can talk about ricoma, because I have 2 , I have one single head and the MT1502(2 heads)
> Machine are great, I hear always people talk about tajima or melco or happy, for the price you pay for tajima, you can buy 2 ricoma and honestly is not different in the output quality, Ricoma is make in china, but all the parts are make in japan and others country.
> 2- the tech support are great, this people are really good, they will be there for you 100%
> si tiene pregunta me puede mandar in email
> [email protected]


Ricoma parts are made in china not japan...

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

Cuca said:


> Hello everyone, I am about to buy ricoma mt1502 and I would like to ask for your opinion. It is a great investment for me and I would like everything to go well. What do you think about this machine and ricoma brand? Thank you very much everyone and I hope you can help me. A big greeting, Cecilia.


Hi Cuca

It all depends a on your budget and b on how long you want your investment to last Ricoma is a 5 year investment before having to get a new machine their build quality varies considerably and unless you have a distributor behind you it may not be worth your time compared to the output capabilities of a Barudan ZSK or tajima and a proven life span of 15 to 30 years

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

austitch said:


> Hi Cuca
> 
> It all depends a on your budget and b on how long you want your investment to last Ricoma is a 5 year investment before having to get a new machine their build quality varies considerably and unless you have a distributor behind you it may not be worth your time compared to the output capabilities of a Barudan ZSK or tajima and a proven life span of 15 to 30 years
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


 so your saying the machine will die in 5yrs right. If So Why. Now I'm Feeling Sad Cuz We Just Got One That comes today the ricoma 1501tc-7s and it had No interest for 72 months no money down. I plan to buy a tajima when this one is paid off and business is booming. They Gave Us wilcom 3 lite


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

djque said:


> so your saying the machine will die in 5yrs right. If So Why. Now I'm Feeling Sad Cuz We Just Got One That comes today the ricoma 1501tc-7s and it had No interest for 72 months no money down. I plan to buy a tajima when this one is paid off and business is booming. They Gave Us wilcom 3 lite


 No, not all parts are made in china, second my first single head machine work great


----------



## moeg35 (Mar 30, 2018)

djque said:


> so your saying the machine will die in 5yrs right. If So Why. Now I'm Feeling Sad Cuz We Just Got One That comes today the ricoma 1501tc-7s and it had No interest for 72 months no money down. I plan to buy a tajima when this one is paid off and business is booming. They Gave Us wilcom 3 lite


How do you like it so far? How much was it ?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

moeg35 said:


> How do you like it so far? How much was it ?


Die in 5 years?
That is not true
I have a 2 heads and just sold the single head
machine are great, and support is also great
the output is great, no matter what machine you have, if you don't have a good digitizer, the output, will not be good.
I believe for the price that you paid for a Ricoma is agreat machine and at the end, the end user can't tell you if you use a baruda, tajima or ricoma.
I will be selling my 2 heads, I need a 4 heads or 6 heads.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

moeg35 said:


> How do you like it so far? How much was it ?


sorry for the late reply but I love this thing.I now have wilcom embroidery studio e4.2 designing. the machine puts of some bad *** stuff that you cant tell what machine it was made on even if you a barudan, tajima,zsk user.the machine run really good once you get the hang of embroidery and that you have good digitized files.lots of people have issues and it turns out to be user error.


----------



## freshboss (Feb 9, 2021)

edward1210 said:


> Hello Cuca I can talk about ricoma, because I have 2 , I have one single head and the MT1502(2 heads)
> Machine are great, I hear always people talk about tajima or melco or happy, for the price you pay for tajima, you can buy 2 ricoma and honestly is not different in the output quality, Ricoma is make in china, but all the parts are make in japan and others country.
> 2- the tech support are great, this people are really good, they will be there for you 100%
> si tiene pregunta me puede mandar in email
> [email protected]


Can the EM1010 be connected to the MT 1502 to run as a 3 head?


----------

